# Show us your "Pure Morphs"



## yellowbeard (Oct 3, 2013)

Many times on this forum I see threads about mixing one genetic morph from one species to another and the usual flame fest ensues.
Like clock work there will always be posts claiming how the same can be achieved by keeping the line "Pure"

So lets see them! please include pictures of all types of Australian Snakes, their species (natural intergrades can be included), the type of morph (reduced pattern, enhanced colour etc.),
the genetic mode of inheritance (sex link, recessive, co-dominant etc.) and what ever other information you think would be of relevance.


Maybe if this take off AP&S could make this a sticky for future reference.


----------



## Tristan.C (Oct 3, 2013)

My hypo Bredli :3


----------



## slide (Oct 3, 2013)

Axanthic Black Headed Python
Recessive gene causes yellow colour to be supressed
Bred by Neil Sonnemann






This boy carries 3 genes
-gold chin
-lined (polygenic)
-oscellate (polygenic)
Bred by Denver Kuligowski





Pinstripe RHD Woma
Bred by Tristis


----------



## phatty (Oct 3, 2013)

albino Darwin carpet


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 3, 2013)

couple


----------



## phatty (Oct 3, 2013)

hypo Darwin


----------



## Amberbubula (Oct 3, 2013)

Apologise for the quality, both are phone images.
Natural Intergrade Male






Albino Darwin Hatchie Female


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 3, 2013)

slide said:


> Axanthic Black Headed Python
> Recessive gene causes yellow colour to be supressed
> Bred by Neil Sonnemann
> 
> ...


How old is the axanthic BHP?


----------



## slide (Oct 3, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> How old is the axanthic BHP?


In that photo probably about 18 months. She is nice and plump at the moment, a few weeks off laying me some early xmas presents


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry for the poor quality photos.
some old photos and some new ones.

Albino olive.





Hypo Bredli.





Striped, Hypo Bredli.





Striped Black & White Jungles.
These two I bred from a none striped pairing.
They are yet to colour up, plus the camera makes them look VERY brown.









I don't know if we can have lizards here, but here's my Blond Phase Thick-tailed gecko.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 3, 2013)

Central bearded dragon (_Pogona vitticeps)_, reduced scale morph (leatherback) - incomplete dominance.


CBD_, _'leatherback' (incomplete dominance), translucent (recessive, reduced white pigmentation, i.e. iridophores and leucophores) and hypomelanistic (recessive, reduced amounts of black pigmentation, i.e. melanin),


CBD_, _'leatherback' (incomplete dominance)


-Black headed python _(Aspidites melanocephalus)_, 'Ocellate' morph (polygenic, increase of pattern).


----------



## Vixen (Oct 3, 2013)

*Patternless Childreni*







*Platinum Maculosa* (debatable)






*Pinstripe Stimsoni*






*Pinstripe RHD Woma*






*Hypo Coastal*






*Reduced Pattern Proserpine Coastals *
These are only going to get better and better with selective breeding - as of yet I haven't actually bred a RP x RP clutch so looking forward to seeing what these guys can produce next season. The younger animal pictured at the bottom is of a completely different lineage to the first animals shown, she hatched out last season and was quite stunning so she is being kept back as a breeding prospect in a few years time - she is related to the striped animals at the very bottom.














*Striped Proserpine Coastals*


----------



## yellowbeard (Oct 3, 2013)

RSPcrazy lizards are fine too!

Very nice guys n gals keep them coming, cant wait to see and axanthic oscellate BHP


----------



## viciousred (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow Vixen they are Stunning!


----------



## Smithers (Oct 3, 2013)

Orange Wheeleri - Fantapants

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 297922

View attachment 297923

View attachment 297924


----------



## Vixen (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks vicious! I'm more than happy with my pure animals, so no Jag temptations for me - i'd much rather a line bred pure RP coastal with no wobbles.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Orange Wheeleri - Fantapants
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Orange Wheeleri - Fantapants


I like fantapants


----------



## viciousred (Oct 3, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Thanks vicious! I'm more than happy with my pure animals, so no Jag temptations for me - i'd much rather a line bred pure RP coastal with no wobbles.



High five!

Coastals are by far my favorite carpet python and your guys are awesome


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 3, 2013)

View attachment 297926
View attachment 297926
Unproven Hypomelanistic Patternless A.childreni

- - - Updated - - -


I'll try again.

- - - Updated - - -


Unproven Hypo Brigalow locality coastal carpet python. Hatched by us last season.

- - - Updated - - -


F1 Katherine locality A.childreni. I'm hoping to prove the middle one as axanthic next season when paired back to one of the parents.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 3, 2013)

Finally my kind of thread!!

Hypo O. marmorata. Looks to be recessive.




Pinstriped Macs. Looks Co-dominant. 





Striped Tablelands. Looks Co-dominant.





Pale Tablelands. Looks recessieve. 






High Black Jungles. Looks Co-dominant.






Hypo Bredli.





Don't know about this one, but he's done the deed this season..




Obviously some things are yet to be set in stone as far as inheritance goes, but that's the scenic journey *patient* keepers are prepared to take. See how we go..


----------



## Vixen (Oct 3, 2013)

*Striped Palmerston Jungles
*The colour in this line is fantastic, they are quite a nice yellow straight out of the egg!

A few hours old:








Two different 7 month olds - the second was cloudy a week ago and still looking good.












2.5 year old sibling: (from the same parents as the animals pictured above)


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 3, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Hypo Bredli.
> 
> View attachment 297940
> View attachment 297941



I'll gladly take that off your hands.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 3, 2013)

RP Eastern Blueys









looked like codom, but something else is likely at play at well so ill continue working with it, been about 6 years so far i want a patternless.

unproven pos hypo central




i have no idea yet eastern bluey




High white easterns, seems not fully provne has produced some bubs just as nice but no back crossing yet. 




I hatched this semi dorsal striped md a couple of years ago, ive stil got her havnt bred her yet though, not sure if i like the thought o striped mds


----------



## shawrey (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow!! Im really impressed by these animals, looks like a lot of dedication has gone into them. Well done guys!!


----------



## Tristan.C (Oct 3, 2013)

Hypo Bredli.

View attachment 297940
View attachment 297941


Can our hypo's make babies :O That is one beautiful python there...


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 3, 2013)

Tristan.C said:


> Hypo Bredli.
> 
> View attachment 297940
> View attachment 297941
> ...



Put me down for 5 hatchlings


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 3, 2013)

Helikaon said:


> RP Eastern Blueys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love them all. Can you pretty please share some more pics of the white Easterns and the MD? Do you still have the parents too?


----------



## wildthings (Oct 3, 2013)

Vixen said:


> *Patternless Childreni*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are stuninng can't wait to see what you produce from them too


----------



## marcia75 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tristan.C said:


> Hypo Bredli.
> 
> View attachment 297940
> View attachment 297941
> ...



Same! Put me down for a hatchling or two


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 3, 2013)

Vixen those pin stripe WA stimsons are very very awesome, i hope you breed them, let me know!


----------



## congo_python (Oct 3, 2013)

A couple of mine


----------



## Tristan.C (Oct 3, 2013)

Beautiful snakes there but whats the last photo? Never seen a snake like that :O


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 3, 2013)

Light form Mt Isa childrens, probably not a morph as such like all these other hot things you guys are posting but a nice animal that produces even nicer young.
Shes gravid again, only need to walk past her tank with your tallywacker hanging out and she falls gravid.


----------



## congo_python (Oct 3, 2013)

Tristan.C said:


> Beautiful snakes there but whats the last photo? Never seen a snake like that :O



That's my morphed entertainment system.... just for fun


----------



## Tristan.C (Oct 3, 2013)

congo_python said:


> That's my morphed entertainment system.... just for fun



BAHAHAHAHA nice entertainment system... How do they go breeding and feeding... all that stuff?


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 3, 2013)

a nice Rp ish coastal 




- - - Updated - - -

just snapped an updated pic of the Female MD, my photo skills are legendary


----------



## cement (Oct 3, 2013)

Being a snake catcher in the Gosford area, I see many beautiful diamonds. I love releasing them. Especially the ones that I know would make people drool.
So these aren't my snakes, just some I have come across. The first few are of a snake that had both black and white and black and yellow. I held it for a day and took photos for my records then released it. The others are just nice.


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 3, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> Shes gravid again, only need to walk past her tank with your tallywacker hanging out and she falls gravid.



I hope you didn't mean 'your' tallywacker! 

None of that inter-order hybrid stuff here


----------



## saintanger (Oct 3, 2013)

caramel childreni and rp childreni


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice thread. Nice animals.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 3, 2013)

striped albino darwins and a wierd stripey hypoish,dull het that is hopefully gravid to its father


----------



## gozz (Oct 4, 2013)

A few


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 5, 2013)

some pure coastals. menalistic/dark coastal (unproven), hypo melanistic/caramel coastals(hopefully producing some supers),hypo RP coastal, and a RP proserpine.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 5, 2013)

Quick tip to have all these lovely morphs in larger sized pics. Edit post go to top of page and click the paper clip, a drop down will then let you add all pics. The click on pic and select which size you'd like them


----------



## Shotta (Oct 5, 2013)

darwin with black flecking


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 5, 2013)

Ive enjoyed breeding pure jungles for many years .
Heres just a few of them, all are reproduced by polygenic inheritance or are selective bred for better versions of each pattern over several generations etc.
Cheers Roger.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 5, 2013)

That third one is awesome Roger!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey Roger,

What localities are your striped ones?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Oct 5, 2013)

Im betting Murray Falls..........Stunning Jungles though Roger, that banded one in the 3rd pic puts the shizzle on my wizzle........


----------



## gozz (Oct 6, 2013)

Pure


----------



## phatty (Oct 6, 2013)

gozz said:


> Pure



Nice one gozz

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 6, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Hey Roger,
> 
> What localities are your striped ones?



The striped jungles I have now are mixed locality combination Obee x tully and pamerston lines.
The 50/50 gold jungle is Obee tully Palmerston Wilson lines.
The other black and lemon jungle is Kraus line.


----------



## zulu (Oct 6, 2013)

I like that third pic roger ,the one thats really jet black and yellow ,thats a really good looking jungle.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 6, 2013)

zulu said:


> I like that third pic roger ,the one thats really jet black and yellow ,thats a really good looking jungle.



That's the Kraus bloodline jungle . Peter produced a line stunners for sure.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 6, 2013)

The one from Peter is a ripper.

Do you keep many of your lines separate for locality specific breeding?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 6, 2013)

I mainly breed mixed locality now , but I do have pure SXR and Kraus line as well.


----------



## gozz (Oct 6, 2013)

So you have no locality jungles anymore Roger ? Sxr are they locality jungles ? is Kraus Palmerston ? (Pure) ? I myself only have tullys , cowleys and a designer line of tully x babinda (from Tremains ) only keeping around 40 jungles these days


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 6, 2013)

Trent , I do still have pure SXR jungles from you and Colin , Plus pure Kraus line jungles. 
Also my mixed locality bloodlines as well. Kraus x Cowley etc 
I had a pure Cowley male too but sold him off..
Roger


----------



## gozz (Oct 6, 2013)

Just wondering what locality are Sxr jungles ? And kraus ?


----------



## snakefreak16 (Oct 6, 2013)

( Pure ) Montgomery palmerson.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 7, 2013)

Trent, my SXR are Athertons and my Kraus line are Palmerston locality as far as I know.


----------



## gozz (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks I wasn't sure what local


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 7, 2013)

Great thread guys, keep the pics coming!


RP RHD Woma


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 7, 2013)

This male 




has just watched this female lay her first clutch..




Hopefully the black increases. Just another step towards a new purebred morph.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 7, 2013)

A couple of partially striped Golden-tails, I am currently trying to extend the stripe as far as possible. 
This season will be the 1st time I am pairing these two so fingers crossed


----------



## butters (Oct 7, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> A couple of partially striped Golden-tails, I am currently trying to extend the stripe as far as possible.
> This season will be the 1st time I am pairing these two so fingers crossed


Now that I like.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 7, 2013)

jungle freak,-
Gee how the hell do capture the true yellow when taking pics.???
For the love of me i just cant do this, but im hopelss taking pics anyway. This still applys to everyone that has taken pics of my jungles.
I have a cowley here that ive raised that is just sooooo yellow but when ever myself or anyone else takes a pic of it. it looks crap.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 8, 2013)

butters said:


> Now that I like.



Thanks Butters


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 8, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> jungle freak,-
> Gee how the hell do capture the true yellow when taking pics.???
> For the love of me i just cant do this, but im hopelss taking pics anyway. This still applys to everyone that has taken pics of my jungles.
> I have a cowley here that ive raised that is just sooooo yellow but when ever myself or anyone else takes a pic of it. it looks crap.



Rob . 
I use A Cannon Power Shot SX120 , 10 Mega Pixels . 
Its a few years old now but takes good pics. 
I just use it on auto mode.
Also for yellow to show up in pics the individual pythons needs to have a lot of yellow as well. 
But the fluro lemon yellow is hardest to capture in pics. My Kraus line palmerstons are hardest to capture the yellow . I usually take 20 or more shots in various angles at different distances and conditions .
Then just use the best image.
Roger.


----------



## yellowbeard (Oct 8, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Central bearded dragon (_Pogona vitticeps)_, reduced scale morph (leatherback) - incomplete dominance.
> View attachment 297915
> 
> CBD_, _'leatherback' (incomplete dominance), translucent (recessive, reduced white pigmentation, i.e. iridophores and leucophores) and hypomelanistic (recessive, reduced amounts of black pigmentation, i.e. melanin),
> ...



Awesome love the dragons, Laura any chance of seeing a Hypo lemon?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't think it will be too long before people are breeding the high yellow dragons with hypos - this should produce something similar


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Oct 9, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> jungle freak,-
> Gee how the hell do capture the true yellow when taking pics.???
> For the love of me i just cant do this, but im hopelss taking pics anyway. This still applys to everyone that has taken pics of my jungles.
> I have a cowley here that ive raised that is just sooooo yellow but when ever myself or anyone else takes a pic of it. it looks crap.


I agree its very hard. This female K Aland lined Jungle I have, bred by Onimocnhoj on this forum, is really high fluro post-it note yellow but no picture I have taken catches it.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 10, 2013)

Heres a video of my gold 50/50 female.
She has the most yellow gold colouration of any jungle I have owned or seen in person.
That's why its easy to see the yellow in her pics.. etc


Gold 50 50 Female resized.wmv - YouTube


----------



## wildthings (Oct 10, 2013)

AmazingMorelia said:


> I agree its very hard. This female K Aland lined Jungle I have, bred by Onimocnhoj on this forum, is really high fluro post-it note yellow but no picture I have taken catches it.


I do a bit of hobby photography like a few others here ,whenever I get the time, natural light is the best way to get the yellows, I've found that in the mornings from 6:30ish (summer in Brisbane) to about 11ish gets the best out of colours and the arvo between 2 and 4, the middle of the day tends to make colours look faded, Also the background makes a big difference in the appearance and depth of colour, using a background that naturally "Brings out the Colour" , light greens and bright dark greens bring out yellow really well


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 10, 2013)

Wildthings

You are correct, my cheap little Canon is excellent in your suggested conditions


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Oct 10, 2013)

wildthings said:


> I do a bit of hobby photography like a few others here ,whenever I get the time, natural light is the best way to get the yellows, I've found that in the mornings from 6:30ish (summer in Brisbane) to about 11ish gets the best out of colours and the arvo between 2 and 4, the middle of the day tends to make colours look faded, Also the background makes a big difference in the appearance and depth of colour, using a background that naturally "Brings out the Colour" , light greens and bright dark greens bring out yellow really well



Cool info, thx for that. Ill give it a go.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 10, 2013)

I find I also get truer to life colours shooting in the shade ( I do mine around 4-5pm ), rather than in direct sunlight.


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 10, 2013)

I think the lighter coloured animals tend to under expose when photographed.I have a hell of a time trying to get half decent shots of albs etc.


----------



## Tristan.C (Oct 10, 2013)

I have so much trouble to capture a picture of my hypo, just the sun lends to over kill it and all. You take the picture in the shade and she is too dark or you take it in the sun and it doesnt even look like her.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 10, 2013)

Vixen,-
Ive tried inside, outside, hight sunlight, low sunlight, every which way you can think of.
Im just a crap at taking pics i think lol.


----------



## wildthings (Oct 11, 2013)

Wild~Touch said:


> View attachment 298398
> Wildthings
> 
> You are correct, my cheap little Canon is excellent in your suggested conditions


Gorgeous Jungle


----------



## Burnerism (Oct 11, 2013)

In my opinion seeing all these lines really puts jags to shame not only in quality and potential quality but also shameful for the greedy sobs who smuggled in these defective animals. A big well done to everyone who has posted, I think you've all really rubbed fist fills of salt into the jag/smuggled shortcut wounds. Keep it up!!


----------



## turtle (Oct 11, 2013)

Something Ive been working on for a while now. Tri Stripes with a solid black background. This is the darkest snake I own. Will be pairing this boy up with his identical mother and sister next season.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, Dan!


----------



## saltuarius (Oct 11, 2013)

Here are a few individuals from some projects i'm currently working on. Pic 1. RP Jungle. Pic 2. RP SxR Jungle. Pic 3. RP SxR Jungle unrelated to previous pic. Pic 4. Mixed locale Banded 50/50 Jungle from RP lineage. Enjoy!! Great stuff in this thread. J


----------



## ellenwalter (Oct 11, 2013)

How much did the albino olive cost? Always wanted one


RSPcrazy said:


> Sorry for the poor quality photos.
> some old photos and some new ones.
> 
> Albino olive.
> ...


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 11, 2013)

ellenwalter said:


> How much did the albino olive cost? Always wanted one



She was $9000, this was a couple of years ago though.


----------



## turtle (Oct 11, 2013)

For those that have asked, here's a pic of grandma looking extremely uncomfortable.

Dan


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 11, 2013)

turtle said:


> For those that have asked, here's a pic of grandma looking extremely uncomfortable.
> 
> Dan


Very nice mate, are these any relation to Zobo's line?


----------



## turtle (Oct 11, 2013)

chimerapro said:


> Very nice mate, are these any relation to Zobo's line?



No, not to my knowledge. His tri stripes seemed to have thicker bare back stripes. Was a huge fan of his line though.
Dan


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 12, 2013)

i guess my rp darwin counts as a pure morph.


----------



## turtle (Oct 12, 2013)

Had a few of these last season. 100% Pure coastal with 0% neuro issues.

Dan


----------



## gemrock2hot (Oct 12, 2013)

A few of my patternless and reduced pattern pink tongues





















And my Darwin girl nothing to special


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 12, 2013)

B&W Striped Cape York male


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 12, 2013)

Pythons Rule said:


> B&W Striped Cape York male
> View attachment 298593
> View attachment 298594



Amazing. I love these pythons 


Rick


----------



## yommy (Oct 13, 2013)

here are some woma's im hoping to prove out this season if the egg gods are favourable


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 13, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Amazing. I love these pythons
> Rick



he's siring 2 clutches this season  maybe I had another male over the girls to, I hope he fathers at least 1 clutch


----------



## swampie (Oct 13, 2013)

Couple of contrasting Caramels (T+).....


----------



## Vixen (Oct 13, 2013)

Swampie, those are amazing!


----------



## Stuart (Oct 13, 2013)

Courtesy of reptileaddiction..


----------



## No-two (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## CHONDROS (Oct 13, 2013)

hypo and super hypo coastal


----------



## RedFox (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow there are some really beautiful animals in this thread. The next few years looks very good for pure morphs.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 13, 2013)

CHONDROS said:


> hypo and super hypo coastal



Excellent comparison photos to show the difference between a hypo and super hypo.
What bloodline if I may ask ?
thanks
Roger..


----------



## CHONDROS (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks roger they are sister the parent where from a joel something


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks mate..


----------



## mummabear (Oct 13, 2013)

A video of my albino turtles, Emydura macquarii macquarii

https://www.facebook.com/fnqreptile...1910186&set=vb.459676397395252&type=2&theater


----------



## eipper (Oct 13, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> jungle freak,-
> Gee how the hell do capture the true yellow when taking pics.???
> For the love of me i just cant do this, but im hopelss taking pics anyway. This still applys to everyone that has taken pics of my jungles.
> I have a cowley here that ive raised that is just sooooo yellow but when ever myself or anyone else takes a pic of it. it looks crap.



I have a trick that seems to work mate....its all to do with the exposure and the right lighting setup though

Cheers


----------



## varanophile (Oct 14, 2013)

A couple of pics of my goldfields breeding project. Through selective breeding I've been trying to develop offspring with colours that are brighter and cleaner than the wild form. Its taken a few years to get to this stage, but the next couple of years could be quite interesting...

The first of one of the breeding groups - adult male of the far left, sub adult male on top, all the rest are females





A couple of holdbacks from last year





Another holdback (female)


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 14, 2013)

In a few generations they'll look like Gila monsters lol! Very nice..


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 14, 2013)

They are excellent! Good luck with it over the next few years


----------



## longqi (Oct 14, 2013)

How about a rescue relocate morph??
Came from Sanur


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 15, 2013)

Most of the pics I have atm are in my folders, they aren't the best as they were taken by an N95 phone camera, but they'll do. Most of my most recent purchases I haven't taken pics of yet, so I will just list everything and see if I can remmber where I got everything. All of the below are carpets.

-Gosford Diamond female, high yellow
-Port Macquarie Intergrade female, brown and gold, changes colours from night to day
-Diamond female, high gold, darker orangey sunset yellow than most
-Diamond female, northern green, possible intergrade, Stephens lines
-Diamond male, high yellow, has broken striping along his ventrals and is slightly hypo with no black bordering on any rosettes on his sides, colours fade out from top to sides too, is also fully grown male at only a standard 2yo size, possible miniature, will need to prove this out
-Intergrade female, mostly black with some light yellow and with a little silver and brown on the sides in the day time
-Diamond male, high yellow, Worley lines
-Coastal male, mocha and rich brown with a full dorsal stripe, Zammit lines
-3x possible axanthic Coastals, one male striped dorsally, one female, striped dorsally and hypo, another female striped dorsally, hypo and rp, Jasch lines (Vixen) (getting another possible male soon thats hypo)
-another female Coastal thats a possible axanthic, nothing special, Beri lines
-2x Coastal caramels, both from same clutch, female is more hypo than brother, brother has black tipped scales all along his coat, both are partly striped, SXR lines 
-Palm Forest local Coastal female, gold phase hypo tri stripe, Walker lines
-SA local Murray Darling female, silver coloured, SXR lines
-Gammon Ranges male and female, nothing special, SXR lines
-Dejara local miniatures male and female, just starting to go a bit rusty coloured, Worley lines
-Centralian female, high red hypo, bred by Shelley line
-Centralian female, high red hypo partly striped, SXR lines
-Cape York Jungle male and female, female striped, male striped rp, Snake Ranch lines
-Jungle male and female, Atherton based breeding, tiger morph, Snake Ranch lines
-Cape Tribulation Jungle female, silver white and brown, Richards lines (Dmentd)
-Jungle male, high gold and black tri stripe, Mitchel lines (AM Pythons)
-Jungle female, very bright high yellow
-Jungle female, honey, partly striped, bred by Chris Hume
-Jungle male, high black and striped, has a faded smokey look about him too, Alland/Walker lines
-Darwin female, dorsally striped albino, SXR lines
-Darwin female, hypo het, real short snubby nose, has been offically nicknamed 'snubby' also, Walker lines
-Darwin female, not sure how to describe her, she's not a granite or a caramel, but seems to have a partly obliterated pattern to her thats unique, yet still maintain some of the general Darwin pattern, she also has a silver and cream colour with little to no red on her, Snake Ranch lines
-Darwin male, dorsally striped het, Zammit lines

and thats everyone (I hope!) pure bar my 2 jungle jags which don't count for this thread


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 15, 2013)

wow that's a lot  can I see a pic of your male striped RP cape York please  god I love cape yorks I'd love to see the others too


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 15, 2013)

havent got any pics of him yet, I was buying him as a male CY striped and he ended up being a striped rp


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 15, 2013)

rp cape York? or not sure.


----------



## turtle (Oct 15, 2013)

I think the thread says "show us your pure morphs", not "this is what I'm getting" lol


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 15, 2013)

turtle said:


> I think the thread says "show us your pure morphs", not "this is what I'm getting" lol


Turtle, these are the pures I already have, try reading my post, it is in English

- - - Updated - - -



Pythons Rule said:


> rp cape York? or not sure.


Don't know what you're asking there but as I said, I don't have any pics of him yet


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 15, 2013)

you said that you thought you where getting a striped cape York male but instead its a striped rp, so I asked did you know if it was a rp cape York? don't worry about it  I love cape yorks and own a couple rp ones I would love to see a pic of him or all of them  hehe.


----------



## Perko (Oct 15, 2013)

Serpentaria, where is Palm forest?


----------



## turtle (Oct 15, 2013)

I also would love to know.

Also am anxious to see what a gold phase/super hypo/ triple stripe/ Walker line coastal looks like.
Funny as Rick has never mentioned these to me.


----------



## Junglejags (Oct 15, 2013)

Perko said:


> Serpentaria, where is Palm forest?


The palm forest coastals are located north of the honey jungle locality 

- - - Updated - - -



turtle said:


> I also would love to know.
> 
> Also am anxious to see what a gold phase/super hypo/ triple stripe/ Walker line coastal looks like.
> Funny as Rick has never mentioned these to me.


Why would Rick walker be talking to you about brad walkers stripe coastal line?


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Oct 17, 2013)

A reduced pattern Proserpine coastal (pure).


----------



## Vixen (Oct 25, 2013)

Keep this thread going, loving it so far! 

Another pure Proserpine Coastal, freshly shed. Who needs Jags.


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 25, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Keep this thread going, loving it so far!
> 
> Another pure Proserpine Coastal, freshly shed. Who needs Jags.


Awesome head pattern... Great shots Vix


----------



## caliherp (Oct 25, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Another pure Proserpine Coastal, freshly shed. Who needs Jags.




Definitely a keeper. What's its length?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 25, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Keep this thread going, loving it so far!
> 
> Another pure Proserpine Coastal, freshly shed. Who needs Jags.



Wow, just wow. Definately dont need jags when you can get these beauties 


Rick


----------



## Vixen (Oct 25, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Definitely a keeper. What's its length?



I'd guess around 120 - 130cm at the moment, 3.5 years old but was a slow starter - although I don't power feed so happy with his size.


----------



## slide (Oct 25, 2013)

Stunning Prosperine Vixen.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Oct 25, 2013)

Pythons Rule said:


> you said that you thought you where getting a striped cape York male but instead its a striped rp, so I asked did you know if it was a rp cape York? don't worry about it  I love cape yorks and own a couple rp ones I would love to see a pic of him or all of them  hehe.


I was only buying a striped cape york jungle, turned out to be that and an rp when I checked him out on pick up, thats why I love getting stuff from Snake Ranch, you get that little bit extra!

- - - Updated - - -



Perko said:


> Serpentaria, where is Palm forest?


Palm Forest is located on the Mid NSW Coast outside of Coffs Harbour somewhere, animals were bred by Brad Walker of Australian Fauna Supplies

- - - Updated - - -



Junglejags said:


> The palm forest coastals are located north of the honey jungle locality


Luckily for you that Palm Forest is an actual place


----------



## kenny1 (Oct 25, 2013)

heres a couple of my kids, got a few more RPM jungles and lots of high coloured pure and cross bred morelia's.
I will soon have RPM tullys x RP albino darwin, plus honey jungle x RP albino darwin and diamondx RP albino darwin 
Im hoping to cross either of these with high quality jag in a couple of years.


----------



## the_brad (Oct 25, 2013)

I think you missed the main purpose of this thread


----------



## kenny1 (Oct 26, 2013)

ur right I clicked on the wrong on! oops sorry guys


----------



## caliherp (Oct 26, 2013)

Vixen said:


> I'd guess around 120 - 130cm at the moment, 3.5 years old but was a slow starter - although I don't power feed so happy with his size.



Wow, looking at the picture I thought it was a yearling. I'm impressed those colors are sticking. I'd take that over a neurotic jag(joking...kinda) any day.


----------



## longqi (Oct 29, 2013)

Is the black carpet still around?
Surprised it hasnt made a showing on here yet
Midnight something???
Thought it produced eggs last season but heard nothing since?


----------



## congo_python (Oct 29, 2013)

longqi said:


> Is the black carpet still around?
> Surprised it hasnt made a showing on here yet
> Midnight something???
> Thought it produced eggs last season but heard nothing since?



Longqi
Snake ranch own 'black Princess' and she supposedly produced another clutch again this season.


----------



## Junglejags (Oct 29, 2013)

congo_python said:


> Longqi
> Snake ranch own 'black Princess' and she supposedly produced another clutch again this season.



Did she actually stay with snake ranch? john was very fond of her, she was kept at his house.


----------



## longqi (Oct 29, 2013)

congo_python said:


> Longqi
> Snake ranch own 'black Princess' and she supposedly produced another clutch again this season.



Midnight must be the Dutch one then?

Gorgeous snakes
So maybe next year the trait can be proved in Aus??


----------



## turtle (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's the link to Black panther. I think this is the only true hyper carpet ever produced.

Panther male :: Story of Panther


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 30, 2013)

I've watched this snake for a while as I have a strong interest in black carpets. It is a truly stunning snake to look at, but I am not 100% convinced it looks pure M. cheynei. It's head appears very 'diamond' like to me.

I'm not out to prove or disprove this animal's authenticity (how could I?), but I have bred, raised and kept hundreds of diamonds and jungles over the years and it just doesn't look like a jungle. 

Anyone else..?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking very closely at the pics from the Panther web site.
Heres a close up showing the banded pattern under the extra melanin. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Comparison pic of a hyper and a normal side by side "siblings".




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Close up of a hyper jungle juvie.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Yes John , I see what you mean about the adult hyper has a different looking head in this shot..




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 30, 2013)

This is a south west carpet python. He has only darkened slightly since a juvenile. Not sure if it counts as a morph, but he's look pretty alright to me.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice snake Wing_Nut, definitely worth a shot proving it if you have the time.

Finally we agree on something Roger lol! 

That banding you have mentioned looks like another diamond feature to me. I kept some diamonds from around Wollongong many, many years ago that were very dark and the Panthers remind me of them. I don't keep them anymore, but the ventral pattern on the Panther is still very diamond IMO.

Although this diamond is a yellow one, the ventral pattern is very similar - most diamonds are. Particularly how 'white' the colour appears. I feel like I'm being a bit picky here, but I'm sure pure black carpets (particularly jungles) will look a little bit different when they consistently pop up here in Aus..


----------



## James_Scott (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't know if this counts as you don't really have set colouring with Tropidonophis Mairii as per location. There is such a variety within a single clutch. This picture is of siblings to give you a range of spectrum they come in.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 13, 2013)

I was messing around with my new phone and decided to take some pics of my newer animals.

Cape York white, striped male, possible RP





will add my striped female later, both are from Snake Ranch
more pics in my jungle python folder

My Tigers, also from Snake Ranch
male




female


----------



## turtle (Mar 27, 2014)

Thought I would bump this awesome thread. I know theres heaps more pure morphs around.

Dan


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 5, 2014)

One of my hatchling high blacks. I am pleased to see this morph slowly proving it's potential.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 5, 2014)

mutant gecko.

2 traits, colour seems to be recessive, no idea on the reduced tubercles,...


----------

